# Top Slot "forkeye" Attachment And My A Tubeset Making Tutorial



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've made a video, outlining how I make dankung tube sets and the forkeye's attachment method, which is the vertical slot matchstick method.

I found these kinds of videos really useful when I was first discovering slingshots, so on that basis, I didn't edit this and left it at 25 minutes, cos it might be helpful to some new folks!

Enjoy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. Will take a look.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great video.
I watched it all the way.
It is very helpful to me.
I will use this method (pouch attachment and fork attachment) on my next frame.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Watched the whole video. Had to take a bathroom break though. lol Good job!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats on your full length feature movie blockbuster extravaganza ! all those new to slingshots , particularly in making tube bandsets , will benefit from watching this . good job ABG , looking forward to your sequel .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job, ABG! Very informative and can be beneficial for multiple purposes in slingshot set ups. This will give a good perspective to the beginner.

I also appreciate the video being long, since it will make mine seem short







. J/K

Thanks for taking the time to make and share this

LGD

Oh could you add a link to your channel in your sig block, since I get get there through your video while on my tablet.

Cheers


----------

